# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  Cách chuyển dữ liệu từ tài khoản adminitrator sang user (có quyền admin)?

## chuonggoinhanvien

chào mọi người,

mình có tạo thêm 1 tài khoản user (quyền admin) trên máy tính, trước đây đang xài tài khoản admin nên mọi dữ liệu đều ở trong đó, giờ mình muốn chuyển dữ liệu sang tài khoản user thì sao.

thêm 1 cái là lúc log on cho vào tài khoản user luôn mà không phải lựa chọn ở màn hìng log on.

tks!:whistling:

----------


## congthanh2406

phải copy bạn thử làm cách sau nhé
copy files đến tài khoản mới (new user profile):
1. log on vào một user không không phải là một trong các user profile bạn muốn copy dữ liệu từ đó hoặc tới đó.
2. từ windows explorer, click tools, click folder options, click view tab, click show hidden files and folders, click để bỏ dấu lựa ở "hide protected operating system files" check box, click ok.
3. tìm tới c:\documents and settings\old_username folder, ở đây giả sử c: là ổ đĩa bạn cài windows xp, và old_username là tên user profile bạn muốn copy user data.
4. nhấn và giữ phím ctrl trong khi bạn click mỗi file và thư mục con thuộc folder này, ngoại trừ những files dưới đây:
• ntuser.dat
• ntuser.dat.log
• ntuser.ini
5. trên edit menu, click copy.
6. tìm tới c:\documents and settings
ew_username folder, ở đây giả sử c: là ổ đĩa bạn cài windows xp, và new_username là tên của user profile mà bạn đã tạo mới ở lựa chọn "create a new account" ở bước 1.
7. trên edit menu, click paste.
8. log off pc, sau đó log on vào tài khoản mới (new user).

----------


## appsmart

bạn muốn logon luôn = tải khoản user mà không cần màn hình logon thì bạn phải chỉnh sửa trong regedit
bấm vào *đây* để có hướng dẫn cụ thể

----------


## xuanninh164

cái này mình đã bị và mình đã giải quyết rồi, để mình nhớ lại đã, mình hay quên quá, mình sẽ trả lời bạn sớm nhất có thể

----------


## Ricky1990

hoặc bạn tạo 1 tài khoản mới = cách dung câu lệnh net user [tên user] [pass] /add
sau do add user này vào nhóm admin dùng lệnh :net localgroup administrators [tên user cần nâng cấp] /add.
sau khi tạo và nâng cáp thành công nếu bạn muốn chuyển data từ user admin thì bạn thử theo cách này nhé :bạn vào theo đường dẫn sau :
c:/documents and setting/ all user/admin sau đó copy tất cả dữ liệu trong folder admin này sang c:/documents and setting/ all user/user bạn vừa tạo trước đó >
chúc bạn thành công :!!

----------


## UyenVy

bạn muốn logon thẳng vào user thì tắt tài khoản admin đi, đây nè
vào run gõ cmd sau đó gõ dòng lệnh net user administrator /active:no
thoát ra, và thử nghiệm, nếu máy bạn có các user khác thì tắt hết user nha,
còn cái chuyển dữ liệu thì mình chưa nhớ ra, nhưng mình nhớ là mình ko dùng cách của các bạn trên, user ở đây ko mất dữ liệu đâu bạn ah, nó vẫn còn đó, nhưng mà chỉ ngoài desktop nó khac thôi, mình hôm trước cũng vậy, tạo xong user nó sòn trống ko nữa chứ, hoảng quá, nhưng sau mới biết là nó vẫn bình thường, hi

----------


## tamdeptrai

có ai biết cho nó chạy vào desktop luôn không, khỏi phải đứng ở ngoài màn hình log on

----------


## canhosaigon

> có ai biết cho nó chạy vào desktop luôn không, khỏi phải đứng ở ngoài màn hình log on


ý bạn là cho các biểu tượng chạy ra desktop luôn ah, khi tạo 1 user thì nó vẫn có 1 số biểu tượng đó thôi, nó ko mất hết đâu, chẳng qua là nó ẩn

----------

